# Eric Musselman's bizzare blog



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.emuss.blogspot.com/

His argument for him being a NCAA college candidate? Other guys that were bad in the NBA have been good in the NCAA:


















http://pyramidofexcess.wordpress.com/2008/04/11/resume-builder-101/


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

E-MUSS BLOGS? INDEED



> Our own Ailene Voisin found Eric Musselman's blog a while back but asked that I refrain from revealing it so she could turn it into a story. Alas, the hard-working blogosphere folks dug it up this week and the secret is out.
> 
> But man, what a priceless find. Organized or OCD? Impressive or insane? Well-done or just a little too wacky? You decide.
> 
> One thing I can relate to is this: When you have a blog people tend to have some natural apprehension about winding up as blog fodder, as I can't tell you how many times people these days throw out qualifiers like, "Now I don't want to see this on the blog, but..." That being said, I'd be afraid to have lunch with Musselman lest the whole world know. *What's more, a little birdie tells me that Musselman's blog actually hurt his chances at getting the USF job that remains open.*


----------

